# dhcp over vpn



## Diman (Feb 7, 2010)

How to setup dhcp service to serve requests on mpd ngX interfaces?
Is it possible?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2010)

http://mpd.sourceforge.net/doc5/mpd38.html#38


----------



## Diman (Feb 8, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> http://mpd.sourceforge.net/doc5/mpd38.html#38



routes can not be assigned by mpd.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2010)

Why don't you use security/openvpn?


----------



## Diman (Feb 8, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why don't you use security/openvpn?



Just because there is no openvpn client for menuetOS 
Please, don't suggest other variants, i know them.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2010)

Ah, ok. Noted 

Do you have a DHCP server running then? Is it also listening on the ngX interface?


----------



## Diman (Feb 8, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Ah, ok. Noted
> 
> Do you have a DHCP server running then? Is it also listening on the ngX interface?



isc dhcp server can't listen on the ng interface. It expecting ethernet interface, not ppp.
I've also tried a few dhcp relay agents - they listening, but ignoring packets. They expecting ip packets, not ppp.


----------

